# The 25 Coolest Things You Can Get On Amazon For $100



## knight1fox3 (Aug 6, 2018)

Disclaimer: If any of these items interest you, don't forget to use the EB.com link! :thumbs:

https://www.guide.com/galleries/25-things-on-amazon-for-100/photo/5994c3e6931c58359a071ff7/?


----------



## Supe (Aug 6, 2018)

You clickbaitin' sumbitch...


----------



## YMZ PE (Aug 6, 2018)

I bought that Chewie jacket for the hubs for our 7 year anniversary (the "wool" gift). Now you're telling me there's a reversible Chewie/Solo version???


----------



## Dleg (Aug 6, 2018)

Does the mermdude suit have a dickhole?


----------



## P-E (Aug 8, 2018)

Dleg said:


> Does the mermdude suit have a dickhole?


You'll need to install your own drainage port.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 8, 2018)

my birthday is coming up if anyone wants to send the mini donut maker my way?

also somewhere there is a hysterical review about the gigantic beach ball!


----------



## leggo PE (Aug 8, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> my birthday is coming up if anyone wants to send the mini donut maker my way?
> 
> also somewhere there is a hysterical review about the gigantic beach ball!


Said review is of a beach ball twice the size of that soccer ball:

https://www.amazon.com/Behemoth-Inflatable-12-Foot-Sol-Coastal/dp/B01AYKN476


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 8, 2018)

It’s worth a read - defin had me laughing pretty hard


----------



## P-E (Aug 8, 2018)

Has anyone set up a gofundme page before?

1 tiny donut maker

1 enormous beach ball


----------



## ruggercsc (Mar 6, 2021)

I am surprised I had not seen these earlier.






Amazon.com: Political Satire Hide in Biden Pen Holder - Prank for Republican or Democrat. Funny Gift for Biden Liberals or Trump MAGA Supporters: Toys & Games


Amazon.com: Political Satire Hide in Biden Pen Holder - Prank for Republican or Democrat. Funny Gift for Biden Liberals or Trump MAGA Supporters: Toys & Games



www.amazon.com











The Original Dump-a-Trump Pen Holder - Funny Donald Trump White Elephant Gift and Christmas Present : Office Products


Buy The Original Dump-a-Trump Pen Holder - Funny Donald Trump White Elephant Gift and Christmas Present: Pencil Holders - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------

